# Piebald in backyard this evening



## GeauxLSU (Apr 6, 2006)

OK, first off I realize the photo is terrible.  But this is without a steady rest, on full digital zoom and probably 200 yards away.  Cut me some slack.     It's the FIRST time there was enough light (this was at 7pm this afternoon/evening) that I could even attempt a photo.  
I wish I could get more detail because she really is an impressive looking animal but never-the-less, I'll try and get a few on here.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 6, 2006)

Well a ton of detail gets lost but here's a few cropped for zoom.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2006)

Ain`t she a purty thang. Looks almost like an antelope.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 6, 2006)

The pictures are horrible I know but I can't get any closer to her.  They don't do her justice because the patterns on her face are actually very symetrical.  It looks like warpaint.  Not totally confined to her face but mainly.  Only one I've ever seen and she's my neighbor.


----------



## bigswamp (Apr 6, 2006)

That's a neat neighbor...it does kind of look like war paint.


----------



## matthewsman (Apr 6, 2006)

*Nice to have*

If you bowhunted though,you could get us a real close-up,with you behind her


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 6, 2006)

That's really cool!!
Phil, maybe she is a reincarnated apache indian??


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 6, 2006)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> If you bowhunted though,you could get us a real close-up,with you behind her


Could I get close to the big boy that leaves back there too?   
Ain't gonna' happen!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 6, 2006)

gacowboy said:
			
		

> That's really cool!!
> Phil, maybe she is a reincarnated apache indian??


Well now I'm just gonna' leave her alone!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 7, 2006)

Neat pictures of a super neat animal.  Good thing I don't live close or I would be in your backyard...


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 7, 2006)

Piebalds are rare, you aint gonna bust her are ya?


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 7, 2006)

I know I would.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 7, 2006)

I have no itention of hunting.  You may note that strip they are in is a food plot I planted after MUCH sweat and effort.  That is the view from my back deck.  They are for viewing and therapeutic purposes only.























I have been known to change my intentions.


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 7, 2006)

"I have been known to change my intentions. "

That's too funny! Just wait until
 you see that 10 pointer step out there! 

Piebald's are very rare you know. I have seen 2 live ones in my time.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->   
__________________


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 7, 2006)

gacowboy said:
			
		

> "I have been known to change my intentions. "
> 
> That's too funny! Just wait until
> you see that 10 pointer step out there!
> ...


The biggest buck I've ever seen in my life was back there last year.  If he's there again...   
Actually, I don't bow hunt and I do get a bigger charge out of seeing/watching them that I would killing them.  I've seen that piebald a half dozen times now.  Had I shot her the first time I saw her, I'd have been deprived of some nice viewing.  I'll leave 'em alone.  Plus it's nice sometimes to hunt all weekend, see nothing, come home and be reminded what they look like.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool pictures.  It's trying to get shots like that one that'll drive you to the camera store for even more zoom.

Hoss


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 7, 2006)

Hoss said:
			
		

> Cool pictures.  It's trying to get shots like that one that'll drive you to the camera store for even more zoom.
> 
> Hoss


QUIET!!!!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Apr 7, 2006)

she's unique alright.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hoss (Apr 7, 2006)

Trust me I know of what I speak.  You will be shopping cause you just can't stand to see those shots get away.  Of course then there will be the tail kicking phase where you've got this great new gizmo that messes up the shot cause you haven't figured out all the buttons, dials, and or menus.  

Hoss


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 7, 2006)

Hoss said:
			
		

> Trust me I know of what I speak.  You will be shopping cause you just can't stand to see those shots get away.  Of course then there will be the tail kicking phase where you've got this great new gizmo that messes up the shot cause you haven't figured out all the buttons, dials, and or menus.
> 
> Hoss


I'm already thinking about replacing a very large window to one without panes so it won't obstruct my view/picture taking.  So STOP IT!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 7, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I'm already thinking about replacing a very large window to one without panes so it won't obstruct my view/picture taking.  So STOP IT!!!


Uhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh picture taking or bullett deflection?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 7, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Uhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh picture taking or bullett deflection?


Hmmmmm, I have shoot through windows on a pop up blind.  Do they make those for houses?  

If not I call dibs on the trademark!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 7, 2006)

Go take a look at Rip18 or bigswamp's photos.   Do you really think a little window would get in their way.  Bet it's getting harder to ignor that voice in your head going "upgrade, upgrade, more megapixels, more zoom".  Ya can't fight it.  It's almost as bad as gotta have another gun.

Hoss


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 7, 2006)

Hoss said:
			
		

> Go take a look at Rip18 or bigswamp's photos.   Do you really think a little window would get in their way.  Bet it's getting harder to ignor that voice in your head going "upgrade, upgrade, more megapixels, more zoom".  Ya can't fight it.  It's almost as bad as gotta have another gun.
> 
> Hoss


LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA !!!!
I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!!!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 7, 2006)

cool pics ......


----------



## raghorn (Apr 8, 2006)

It does look like some sort of African antelope, neat find Phil!


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 9, 2006)

raghorn said:
			
		

> It does look like some sort of African antelope, neat find Phil!


----------



## Dub (Apr 10, 2006)

Awesome.  Thank you for sharing that with us.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 18, 2006)

Saw her again this evening.  
They say that piebaldism (if that's a word) is a genetic 'defect' and they should be removed from the herd.  There is no question that she is smaller than the other deer and she was an 'adult' at least last year and maybe prior.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 19, 2006)

If you'd hurry up and get that new camera, you could show us pictures instead of just telling us about her.  

Hoss


----------

